# A little pic from today



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Didn't do much testing though had some electrical probs


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks fecking awesome though Neil 

Cant wait to see it in the flesh.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

bloody hell Neil, seeing that in my rear veiw mirror would scare the sh%t out of me bloody mean or what :thumbsup:

Just noticed you have modifiyed the trailer to get her on there, absolute DIRT, good [email protected] Neil



Good stuff mate hope to see you and the car out at Snetterton








Smokey


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Saw this at JAE... awesome bit of kit!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Was this car out at brandshatch?

If it was, I might have some pics....


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

HOLY HOLY HOLY LORD, that thing looks good :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Holy sh1t Neil, you said you were doing some work to the car for time attack... but that is serious looking...

Come on now your bound to have a few more pics that that, rite...:clap:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

That looks naughty:clap:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

jesus that looks hard as nails


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Awesome looking machine, do you have any more pics?


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Cheers for your comments guys.

grahamc

Wasn't me mate if it was the Dunlop series it would have been Ron and Darrens 32's

I've got a couple more pit shot i'll put up.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

holy shit that looks savage!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

neilo said:


> Cheers for your comments guys.
> 
> grahamc
> 
> ...


at the time attach at bandshatch... was a few weeks ago. Got some nice skyline pics, but none of this car.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

well done Neil,good luck for the future


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Very very tastey :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Saw it at JAE....Flippin awesome!


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

sorry bit large


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

That front end is the nearest motoring comparison to Darth Vadar I have ever seen  - very menacing


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I dunno what else to say mate...that looks soooooo sick ! :bowdown1:

Thought the front looked mental but that rear shot looks bonkers ! How wide are those tyres ?!? 

As per PMs, defo sort something out, I'm well up for it :thumbsup:


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Cool mate

Tyres are 335's


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

Just awesome.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

looking good mate!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Good grief, Neil.

You were bordering on mental in a 'normal' looking 34 .... what is your driving going to be like is this ????


I take it the theme tune for Time Attack is going to be The Automatic and "What's that coming over the hill, is it Neilo, is it Neiloooooooo ?" from now on ! :chuckle:

Can't wait till Snetterton and to see it used in anger ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

lol Robbie, just found myself singing that. awsome mate you should be we and truley proud Neil the front end looks like a hell of a lot more capable of high speed down force and the rear well Jennifer Aniston maybe has been knocked off the top spot.

Brilliant mate well done





Smokey :bowdown1:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

She looks awesome :thumbsup:
Love the looks, hope she goes aswell as she looks


----------



## HKSR33 (May 28, 2008)

hot damn, that would scare the crap outa me if i see that coming up from behind. looks freggin awesome.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Defo my favourite R34, Everythink about it looks right.

Can you give us some specs?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

wow!
that is awesome, i would hate to see that thing sitting on my arse around a track!
im assuming its got the spec to follow the looks up!
(it probably needs a million hp to turn those tyres!!)


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

That's some serious boot spoiler 


Love the look of the car. You got any video of your racing?


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

that is freakin awesome. :clap: :clap:


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Thank again for all the kind words and some funny ones Robbie! lol

The spec is a 2.8 with a GT 40/94r with a 106 housing and Hollinger.

When i get a moment i'll post up some before during and after pics, but all i can say is i'm well pleased with the workmanship, quality and general help and advice i've had along the way of this project.

Neil


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like an animal!


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

:smokin: lovely looking car


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Not my cup of tea, but each to their own!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

rogerdavis said:


> Not my cup of tea,


I doubt it's still got cup holders ....:chuckle:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Bad..............ass!


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

i personally would have done a blue accent but man is that 34 mean, i really envy you


----------



## MQM (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:That is one awsome looking r34 looks very mean from the front view


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

awsome neil looks evn better now with stickers since i last saw it cant wait to see it run in the flesh come on rk tuning


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

i think we made a good turbo choice there neil.:thumbsup:


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Deffinintly no time for tea robbie, by the way do you actually go out with that hair cut? lol.

Cheers Guys for the mean / bad ass comments.

Cheers steve can't wait for the luck to change so i can get some serious use out of the old girl.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Deffinitly bernie, I like the turbo alot!


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

MORE PIC'S NEIL.....NOW!!! :smokin:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

where are these pics taken?

croft?


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

snetterton


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Car looks Awesome Neil.

Good luck to you mate.


Mick


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Neil, 

Its Rich, we briefly met down at RK.:thumbsup:

Can hardly believe thats the same R34 we stood looking at!:runaway: Hope you get plently of fun from it and you have no more diff trouble.


----------



## kenny wingate (Aug 14, 2008)

*thats it*

now that is how a skyline should look.
verry nice mate:flame:


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Nice work Neil , good to see her getting some serious use, looks alot different to when i owned her :thumbsup:




























If you want me to come and clean her  lol


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi Andy

Your more than welcome to come round anytime, but i don't think the sheen will be quite like it used to.

Neil


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

neilo said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> Your more than welcome to come round anytime, but i don't think the sheen will be quite like it used to.
> 
> Neil


lol cheers mate, might take you up on that just to get a closer look on all that hard work you've put in to her


----------



## Barron26 (Jan 13, 2008)

where did you get the kit from neil? does look sweet!!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

The kit is all bespoke.


Neil, Jeeeeeeezzzzz!

You posted this thread while I was on hols and I've only just seen the pics on a proper screen. 

It's been great watching this build from pics and seeing it at your house. It looks fantastic mate. I can't make TA at Snetterton - work. Have a good one, buddy.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Barron26

Cheers mate

I had the rear quaters and front wings altered how i wanted them by the same person who made my cage, then i had the wings moulded and made in fibre glass.

The front bumper, splitter, bonnet, rear diffuser and side skirts i altered myself and then had moulded and re made in fibre glass.

The doors and single skin boot lid were moulded and made in fibre glass.

Everything has been made for quick release but there's still a few things i want to change which i'm hoping to do over the winter.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Cheers Ian she's nearly there mate but as you know there's always something to do. 

Rons had a new apprentice latley lol, but i'm enjoying every minute!


----------

